#  > Bazaar >  > Gevraagd >  gezellige dames gevraagd!!!

## YD_007

Voor aankomende donderdag 25 aug, in Rotterdam, gezellige dames gevraagd, kom gezellig met al je vriendinnen voor een leuke gezellige vrijgezellenfeest van een vriend van mij. 

Wil je meer weten stuur me per direct een email met al je vragen :

[email protected]

Hoor je spoedig

----------

